# Operation Walking Tall



## Popurhedoff (2 Mar 2013)

Operation Walking Tall

Private Security Contractors working in Afghanistan have initiated Operation Walking Tall with Canadian Tactical Retailers to provide quality new and used combat boots and belts for the Afghanistan Public Protection Force (APPF).

One Shot Tactical Supplies in Trenton, On has agreed to be the first retailer to support Operation Walking Tall and will be accepting donated new and used Tactical boots and belts that they will ship to Afghanistan to replace the boots and belts issued to the APPF at various sites in and around Kabul, Afghanistan.

We train and mentor the APPF who have worked hard and accepted the hardships of defending their Country and sites within but were issued inferior quality boots and belts.  Their boots normally hold up for a month before the soles fall off.  We have given them our spare boots and belts but we need your assistance to help kit out the main body of the APPF guard force at various sites at which we oversee.

The Canadian reputation is very high over here, we are very well respected as we treat the APPF as we would our own soldiers and brothers and they have reciprocated with that respect and professionalism.

If you have an old set of Combat boots and/or belt and would like to donate them to a good cause, you can drop them off to One Shot Tactical Supplies in Trenton, On.  As more retailers come on board with Operation Walking Tall I will post their information.

I am happy to announce that Jeff from Valley Gunsmithing in Petawawa has proudly come on board as well.

I would like to thank you all in advance for your assistance, and as they get their new to them boots, they will be Walking Tall.
















Cheers
Pop


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Mar 2013)

Pop,

If you need a rep from Petawawa to hold on to donated boots until a retailer comes online here I'd be happy to volunteer. 

I can store them until a rep from OneShotTactical passes through this way to pick them up, wait until I pass through Trenton and drop them off or work out some kinda shipping arrangement.


----------



## Popurhedoff (2 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Pop,
> 
> If you need a rep from Petawawa to hold on to donated boots until a retailer comes online here I'd be happy to volunteer.
> 
> I can store them until a rep from OneShotTactical passes through this way to pick them up, wait until I pass through Trenton and drop them off or work out some kinda shipping arrangement.



Thanks OZ,

I just picked up Jeff from Valley Gunsmithing in Petawawa.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Mar 2013)

What sizes are you looking for?  I have a couple of pairs of boots I will happily donate mind you my feet are like that of a clown haha ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Mar 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> mind you my feet are like that of a clown haha ;D



Full of makeup?  



Pop, no problem. I think i have a few pairs to drop off to Jeff. Cheers.


----------



## brihard (2 Mar 2013)

Pop- am I getting it right that you're one of the main guys making this happen? If so, friggin' well done!


----------



## Popurhedoff (2 Mar 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Pop- am I getting it right that you're one of the main guys making this happen? If so, friggin' well done!



Roger that,  I am the only guy that is making it happen... I met with several retailers while I was on R&R.  I have already donated 11 pairs of used boots and purchased a few sets of new boots for the worst cases.

Its a small thing for me but a hugh thing for the guards.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Towards_the_gap (2 Mar 2013)

You know the nominations for the QDJM are closed now right?  ;D


Just kidding, well done, and immediately after my de-kit appointment in 2 weeks I'll drop off to valley gun smith all my old combat boots. Not my meindls though, you can pry those from my cold dead feet. Always felt bad for our ANA cutting about in canvas hi-tops/kicks/flip flops........that being said, am I really doing them a favour giving them canadian issue boots? ;D


Seriously tho, good on ya.


----------



## Popurhedoff (4 Mar 2013)

Today I presented our APPF Colonel with a pair of boots I purchased at One Shot Tactical Supply for Operation Walking Tall.  The Colonel was so taken back by the gesture that he had to wipe the tears from his eyes.

This Colonel has seen a lot of combat and has been injured many times, shot, blown up but he is very resilient. He gets right back to work and leads by example, he leads from the front. He is a hard charger and not scared of dangers of the job. The Colonel and I have become good friends over the past year, we share tea, stories, training, and about our Countries.  I am proud to have him as my friend and associate.







Cheers
Pop


----------



## puppet73 (15 Mar 2013)

Pat, good on ya!

 Do you have any places on the Wet Coast set-up? As I'm now in Comox, :facepalm:, after 9 yrs in TacHel. I'm pretty sure I can scare up a few sets of footwear here. Also have a few buddies in Supply too...

 Tim P


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2013)

Good show  

What sort of size ranges are you looking for?  Dopey question, I know, but better to ask - about the same range as us corn-fed Westerners?


----------



## Popurhedoff (16 Mar 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Good show
> 
> What sort of size ranges are you looking for?  Dopey question, I know, but better to ask - about the same range as us corn-fed Westerners?



Hi there,

Boots sizes 7-10 will be great thatnk you.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2013)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Boots sizes 7-10 will be great thatnk you.
> 
> ...


Thanks and, again, good show!


----------



## Sparkplugs (28 Mar 2013)

Do they have to be tan, or will black be okay as well? I think mine might be too small -- men's 4 or 4.5, but the husband has a shit-ton of black boots, assorted types, around size 11-12, any need for these?


----------



## Popurhedoff (18 Dec 2013)

-Update-

I have been keeping extremely busy but the fruits of my labors are beginning to pay off.  TF GUAM HHC 1-294th INF REGT. is donating 200+ sets of new and used combat boots for the cause.  Arrangements are being worked out to get them from Camp Phoenix to my location by Christmas.  I should have just about enough to equip my 3 Kabul Depots.  The guards when they pick up their new boots, they will donate their old boots for the APPF guards in Kandahar who have no boots at all until the logistics side of the MOI gets their act in order.

I wish to thank all those who put out an effort to support us.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Popurhedoff (29 Dec 2013)

Update 24 Dec 2013

Operation walking Tall has been a success:

https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fq%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.dvidshub.net%2Fnews%2F118625%2Ftask-force-guam-donates-boots-afghan-security-guards%26ct%3Dga%26cd%3DMTMwMTk5MTc4NzMwMzAyMTA1OTQ%26cad%3DCAEYAA%26usg%3DAFQjCNEk5zknXtyQtWistv8Wz0nmI_K2Jg&h=XAQHuw61x

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Dec 2013)

Well done...


----------

